# types of sand



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

We currently have a freshwater tank and are thinking of additional stock for our tank or converting to a saltwater tank. I have read of course about live sand for a saltwater tank, but, i am curious if we can use our existing pool filter sand in a saltwater tank?:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you were to buy actual SW sand, (Not from a beach!) It would continuously help to stabilize your pH.

What size of tank are you considering to switch over?


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a 75 gallon tank and here is my thoughts on starting the saltwater. I would like to start either fish only or fish with live rock and stock the tank with peaceful reef friendly fish. Then after the tank is well established (a year maybe?) attempt to add some corals and things of that nature. I don't want to jump in to all of it right away. I know there is a lot to learn and it is expensive...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't use pool sand if that's the case. You'll just have brown diatom algae forever ( feeds on silica ) and your pH will drop. You need real aragonite sand to maintain a saltwater tank without headaches.


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok. Thank you. Is a protein skimmer necessary for a fish only tank? how about a FOWLR tank?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A Protein Skimmer is always needed!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Protein skimmers are recommended but not required.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, but most super successful SW tanks do have them...


----------

